# WINE has no internet connection..



## Spilt_Blood (May 7, 2013)

Hi! This may be an inappropriate place for this question, so mods please move it if need be.

I am a gamer, and I just lost my 500 GB HDD , and had to revert to FreeBSD (and I'm glad it happened. I love my little Daemon!). Anyway, I got Dead Space to work, as well as a few other games, but seem to have some trouble getting an Internet connection in WINE. I have tried using InternetExplorer (IE60) and I can't even get out to my local network!

If there is a work around out there Google doesn't know it, and let's face it Google knows all. e

As for info I can give you this is all I can think of:

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE
WINE version=1.5.29 (built from emulators/wine-devel, is that the snag?)
If more is needed please ask, but be warned I'm new to FreeBSD, and might not know how to get the info you need, so please be patient. (Yes I have been burned on a forum or two )

WINE says 
	
	



```
RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!
```
 and 

```
CancelIPChangeNotify (overlapped 0x14da6f8)
```
 (BTW all Internet connected MS applications say that)

I am fairly experienced with WINE on Linux (please don't flame me for that), and I have NEVER seen these errors before. My goal in this is to get Star Wars: The Old Republic working. If that is even possible! 

Any help would be, well helpful, and thanks for your consideration.


----------



## sossego (May 14, 2013)

You won't get burned for presenting your problem in a respectable manner.

Have you contacted the maintainer(s) of the WINE port that you installed? Have you contacted the WINE website to see if this problem has occurred before to another individual?


----------



## cpm@ (May 18, 2013)

This may _interest_ you:


> BTW, Remote Access Services (RAS) is partially implemented through stubs to get programs to work.  If you have programming experience, your assistance to resolve and complete this portion of the Win32/Win64 API would be appreciated.



http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2010-July/074517.html.


----------



## Spilt_Blood (May 19, 2013)

Thanks @cpu82. I only wish I had the necessary knowledge to help in that capacity, *I* fear my only usefulness in this would be testing. Thanks again


----------

